
Hacker Typer - now you can type like a hacker in movies - keyle
http://hackertyper.net/
======
tomelders
Where are all the "bleeps" and "blooops" and "bididlybidilybidily" noises?

~~~
codejoust
Here's my fork, the site will be on github shortly: <http://codetyper.tk/>

~~~
tomelders
Still no bidillybidilly boop noises though, and I don't look like a real
hacker when I make those noises myself.

~~~
codejoust
Well - I've added those noises. The flash can use a _ton_ of work, but it's
there. (and an obligatory startup sound).

~~~
tomelders
NOW I can look like a proper monther funking hacker. I'm so happy I could
poop.

------
wvl
Posted 1 day ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2480946>

~~~
keyle
Crap. How come it didn't dupe? because I have urlwith/ ? Sorry.

~~~
beaumartinez
Completely different URL.

------
tga
Not even movie hackers type code in a variable-width font!

I think you want to also reference that home.css on the hacking page..

~~~
lewispb
Right click the console text in Chrome and click Inspect Element. Right click
<div id="console"> and click Add attribute. Paste the following: style="font-
family: monospace"

------
lwhi
I think it needs to spend some time editing - cutting, pasting / deleting /
correcting typos.

Surely even the best hackers sometimes make typos?

------
TamDenholm
I've always wondered if this is the kind of things real programmers make for
actors so they look like hackers in movies.

~~~
dazzawazza
I friend of mine made some Macromedia Director interfaces for the Bond movies
in the 90's. The more ridiculous he made it the more the director loved it. He
was required on set to teach the actors what to do and to make last minute
changes due to bugs/script changes.

He said it was quite boring but very well paid.

~~~
wh-uws
I have been looking for how they make those ridiculous user interfaces in
movies forever

Thank you!

------
pflats
Along this line, I've always loved Nullsoft's "beep" program. It makes your
(windows) computer sound like it's right out of a 70s movie.

<http://www.1014.org/code/nullsoft/nbeep/>

It does get annoying, obviously.

------
MikeW
Nice easter egg when you tap alt 3 times.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Should have X amount of ACCESS DENIED's before granting you access... and
instead of source there should be a honeypot log being replayed... Time to get
to work...

------
bmohlenhoff
Someone must have hacked their Gibson.

~~~
nkassis
"Can you jam the console with cowboys in cyberspace?"

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7tazcxWUwk>

------
tuhin
Is there a way for the Hacker News effect like we have Fireballed? Hackend?
hacked seems miscommunication!

~~~
epochwolf
I vote for hn'd

------
drKarl
Funny, but I had to use it on Firefox because in Chrome I have the Vimium
extension...

~~~
zcid
Pentadactyl on Firefox has a pass through combination (^V - one time, ^Z
continuous). Vimium might have something similar.

~~~
KaiP
'i' will put you in insert mode, which should let most keypresses passthrough

------
gulbrandr
"DB Error, overload!!!! Crap, system crashed :/"

Does not work. Site very slow. Will try later.

~~~
astrodust
Just hack it and fix it.

~~~
gulbrandr
Thank you, it works fine now.

------
docmarionum1
High typing speeds (9001, for example) seem to cause problems.

------
BCM43
This actually looks pretty similar to what I already use.

------
forcer
this is hilarious :) When you put it on fullscreen in the browser you could do
some serious acting :)

------
vshlos
does anyone want to make this into a screen saver? Would be pretty cool.

~~~
elliottcarlson
<http://www.noisybox.net/computers/text_term/>

Allows you to use text files as the source, so adding in any source code would
be easy.

~~~
vshlos
last updated in 2001. Does it even still work on 64 bit win 7?

~~~
elliottcarlson
Works for me in 64 win7

Another good one that I have tested is <http://phosphor2.googlecode.com/>

~~~
vshlos
Thanks! I used phosphor2 and got the Linux kernel source to feed it.. Really
nerdy, but a cool screen saver..

------
jason_slack
Ah The movie Swordfish!

------
cisco_nolove
Oh Holy father in Heaven,please save HN from such noise and mess. Amen.

